# Back to Work......Temporarily



## Bobw235 (Aug 14, 2016)

Recently I reached out to one of my former colleagues, a guy I'd hired years ago, to see if he might have an interest in my helping out on a part time basis during their busiest time of the year (October through December). I figured they might be interested, discussed it with my wife and we've reached an agreement. They welcomed me back enthusiastically, said I can work as many hours as I want (I'm thinking 21 hours per week, give or take), and it will likely end at the end of December. What's even better is that I got the hourly rate I'd been looking for. Did some research to figure out what to charge, taking into account my final salary/bonus, benefits and taxes, etc. This will give me a chance to earn a fairly decent chunk of income in a short period of time, keep busy and maintain contact with former colleagues, while also having plenty of time for myself. Combining this with some expected volunteering at a local hospice and it would appear I'm going to be busy this Fall. Looking forward to it. My wife was a bit skeptical, but I assured her this was just temporary.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 14, 2016)

Short term sounds good.


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 14, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Short term sounds good.



If I go beyond that, it would be on a very limited basis, only 39 hours per month, which would allow me to keep my pension each month. It will be suspended while I'm working more hours in the Fall, but I'll come out way ahead in terms of cashflow.


----------



## bluebreezes (Aug 14, 2016)

It's wonderful you have this warm and welcoming relationship with your employer, and that you'll get to spend time with some of the people you enjoyed working with.


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 14, 2016)

bluebreezes said:


> It's wonderful you have this warm and welcoming relationship with your employer, and that you'll get to spend time with some of the people you enjoyed working with.



I've maintained contact with several of them since leaving at the end of February and they seem genuinely pleased to know I'm coming back for a brief stay. Plus, I'll get to do this from my house! No commuting into Boston. Sweet!


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 14, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> If I go beyond that, it would be on a very limited basis, only 39 hours per month, which would allow me to keep my pension each month. It will be suspended while I'm working more hours in the Fall, but I'll come out way ahead in terms of cashflow.



Extra vacation money!


----------



## tnthomas (Aug 14, 2016)

It's nice to get some "extra" money(is there ever really any "extra"?) post retirement, but getting back to_ "doing-what-you-do"_ and being with former colleagues is the icing on the cake!


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 14, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Extra vacation money!



Thinking I might use some of it to upgrade to a better camera, or some new lenses for my existing one, and also for a trip to the UK next year to see the grandkids.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 15, 2016)

Before I retired I said that I would take a year off and then find a part time job..That was 8 years ago...I am enjoying every minute of retirement..


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 15, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> Thinking I might use some of it to upgrade to a better camera, or some new lenses for my existing one, and also for a trip to the UK next year to see the grandkids.



Sounds like excellent plans!  New lenses and grandkids.


----------



## mathjak107 (Aug 15, 2016)

i teach motor controls and variable frequency drives at my old company two days a month .been doing it since i retired a year ago . i really enjoy it and it gives me a chance to interface with others . it paid for a years worth of medical insurance .

that free's up more money for photography toys and trips .

i actually got called in to cover for a full week last week  when to many people were out on vacation . we took that check and booked a trip to Nashville .


----------



## Byrd (Aug 16, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> Recently I reached out to one of my former colleagues, a guy I'd hired years ago, to see if he might have an interest in my helping out on a part time basis during their busiest time of the year (October through December). I figured they might be interested, discussed it with my wife and we've reached an agreement. They welcomed me back enthusiastically, said I can work as many hours as I want (I'm thinking 21 hours per week, give or take), and it will likely end at the end of December. What's even better is that I got the hourly rate I'd been looking for. Did some research to figure out what to charge, taking into account my final salary/bonus, benefits and taxes, etc. This will give me a chance to earn a fairly decent chunk of income in a short period of time, keep busy and maintain contact with former colleagues, while also having plenty of time for myself. Combining this with some expected volunteering at a local hospice and it would appear I'm going to be busy this Fall. Looking forward to it. My wife was a bit skeptical, but I assured her this was just temporary.



Sounds like a sweet deal, but I'm having to second Ken. Worked enough in my lifetime. It's retirement all the way


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 18, 2016)

Sounds like you have the best of both worlds Bob. I like that you can set your own hours. Congratulations.


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 18, 2016)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Sounds like you have the best of both worlds Bob. I like that you can set your own hours. Congratulations.



Indeed it should be. I have the option to work more (or less) and to split it up over the entire week or on a weekend. And, I'll be able to do it all from home. Just got the offer letter yesterday. The extra money will come in handy, and the work may give me an opening to continue there on a much-reduced schedule in January.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 18, 2016)

Good for you Bob.  I hope it goes well for you.


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 18, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> Good for you Bob.  I hope it goes well for you.



Thanks Ruthanne. It's nice to be feeling active and I genuinely got the sense that they were happy to have me back at a critical time of year. It will be strange to be working again.


----------



## Carla (Aug 18, 2016)

Perfect! Hope it works for you. Nice to have a little extra $.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 18, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> If I go beyond that, it would be on a very limited basis, only 39 hours per month, which would allow me to keep my pension each month. It will be suspended while I'm working more hours in the Fall, but I'll come out way ahead in terms of cashflow.



I'm planning on giving my employer 16 hours a week when I retire the end of the year.  I have no limits on how much I can make to keep my 3 pensions.. and no where would I be able to find another little part time job making what I make.,


----------



## Dennis K (Sep 3, 2016)

I just read a statistic that says of all the people who plan to work part time after retirement, only 10 percent actually do.

I do not think that lack of part time jobs is the main factor.

Perhaps,

Most people are prepared financially better than they thought they were.
Most people are prepared mentally better than they thought they were.
Or a combination of both.


----------



## Bobw235 (Sep 3, 2016)

Dennis K said:


> I just read a statistic that says of all the people who plan to work part time after retirement, only 10 percent actually do.
> 
> I do not think that lack of part time jobs is the main factor.
> 
> ...



I think for me, the willingness to go back part time partially related to the fact that I won't be traveling that time of year, the monetary appeal and the contact that I'll have with a number of former colleagues. Knowing that it's a short term gig was also a factor. It will be interesting to see how I feel after doing it for a few weeks. Part of me is looking forward to it.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 4, 2016)

Dennis K said:


> I just read a statistic that says of all the people who plan to work part time after retirement, only 10 percent actually do.
> 
> I do not think that lack of part time jobs is the main factor.
> 
> ...



I am in the 90%...


----------



## IKE (Sep 4, 2016)

I'm also in the 90%........after retiring I seriously thought about going to work part time someplace but then I figured that (other than mama) I don't need another boss again in my life.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 4, 2016)

I'm also in the 90%!  

Some of you know that I 'stopped working' instead of properly retiring when husband who was properly retired volunteered in Uganda.  When we came home after two years I was 57.  He had no intention of working again, but asked me if I was going to get a job.  I just said 'nope'.  No more work.  I didn't get my first pension until I was 60, then two more at 62.  

Sometimes I still can't believe I'll never need a job again and it's been 9 years.


----------



## Dennis K (Sep 5, 2016)

Now and then I hear people say that if you work after you retire, you are not retired. I disagree with that. To me, retirement will be having more control over what I do with my life. I fear that these same people work and live to retire and sometimes forget about living for today, while at the same time prepare for retirement. I have found that you can find that balance with the right decisions along the way.  Whether you chose not to work, work for some extra money, or work for something to do, it can still be considered retirement, if the choice is yours to make.


----------



## Bobw235 (Sep 5, 2016)

Dennis K said:


> Now and then I hear people say that if you work after you retire, you are not retired. I disagree with that. To me, retirement will be having more control over what I do with my life. I fear that these same people work and live to retire and sometimes forget about living for today, while at the same time prepare for retirement. I have found that you can find that balance with the right decisions along the way.  Whether you chose not to work, work for some extra money, or work for something to do, it can still be considered retirement, if the choice is yours to make.



I agree Dennis, and that's one reason I'm returning to work. We had thought we'd be doing more traveling this year, but my wife's health situation makes that more difficult. She and I talked about it and agreed as long as I limited the hours to around 21/week, that would be a manageable workload while still freeing me up to take long weekend trips once in a while. I miss my interaction with folks in the workplace, even if it was only by email and phone. I've found thus far in retirement that unless I am able to keep busy, I grow restless and have some feelings of depression that creep in. The extra money, while not necessary, will permit a few home improvements that we've been putting off, as well as make me feel more comfortable about getting a new camera. I'm cool with the part time schedule and found when I was doing that towards the end of my tenure at the firm that it was an ideal schedule.


----------



## Carla (Sep 5, 2016)

We are fortunate in some ways to have the options we do today. Not too many years ago, retirement was mandatory at 65 at a lot of places. Now, people chose to continue working if their health is good and they enjoy their work. Some retire and take part time jobs for whatever reason, it works for them. We can chose to just sit back, travel, volunteer--it's nice to have these choices.


----------



## Dennis K (Sep 14, 2016)

I often wonder, how many people think as I do, that I am going to have to ease into the transition from full time employment to full time retirement. And this has nothing to do with financials. Just do not know if I can just go cold turkey. It may have something to do with the type of work I do. I know many people in the same line of work who will retire, but continue to do consulting work well into their 70's. I often ask them if it is because they just cannot turn away completely from it, or is it because they have to get away from their mates from time to time. None have ever said it is because of the need for money. I was thinking about about going to a 4 day work week, which I can and this keeps my benefits going.  I am lucky because I do have some options to keep doing what I am doing, but have more control over how much I do actually work. The question remains, how many people here have eased into retirement and not because of financial reasons,  vs just pulling the plug and going cold turkey.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 15, 2016)

Dennis K said:


> I often wonder, how many people think as I do, that I am going to have to ease into the transition from full time employment to full time retirement. And this has nothing to do with financials. Just do not know if I can just go cold turkey. It may have something to do with the type of work I do. I know many people in the same line of work who will retire, but continue to do consulting work well into their 70's. I often ask them if it is because they just cannot turn away completely from it, or is it because they have to get away from their mates from time to time. None have ever said it is because of the need for money. I was thinking about about going to a 4 day work week, which I can and this keeps my benefits going.  I am lucky because I do have some options to keep doing what I am doing, but have more control over how much I do actually work. The question remains, how many people here have eased into retirement and not because of financial reasons,  vs just pulling the plug and going cold turkey.



I worked 4 hour days and 4 day weeks for the month prior to my full time retirement to use up vacation time and other benefits. After that I walked away and never looked back!!


----------



## Bobw235 (Sep 15, 2016)

Dennis K said:


> I often wonder, how many people think as I do, that I am going to have to ease into the transition from full time employment to full time retirement. And this has nothing to do with financials. Just do not know if I can just go cold turkey. It may have something to do with the type of work I do. I know many people in the same line of work who will retire, but continue to do consulting work well into their 70's. I often ask them if it is because they just cannot turn away completely from it, or is it because they have to get away from their mates from time to time. None have ever said it is because of the need for money. I was thinking about about going to a 4 day work week, which I can and this keeps my benefits going.  I am lucky because I do have some options to keep doing what I am doing, but have more control over how much I do actually work. The question remains, how many people here have eased into retirement and not because of financial reasons,  vs just pulling the plug and going cold turkey.


I worked three days per week for much of my final year, and got to do it from home. It was a perfect way to transition.


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 15, 2016)

I worked part time for a while before fully retiring....just enough to keep my insurance before medicare kicked in.


----------



## Bobw235 (Oct 4, 2016)

Started back to work yesterday, with a visit to the office in Boston to get my laptop along with an office phone, and then put in a full day today. It was rewarding to be greeted warmly in person and also via email. After a few hours of setup and some technical issues this morning, I was back in the swing of things as if I'd never left. I committed to give them 21 hours per week, but have the option to work more (or less) as time permits. I have to say, it feels good to have this option and still have plenty of time to go off for a quick trip and take advantage of good weather and fall foliage. By the end of December I'm sure I'll be ready to stop work again. In the interim it's a chance to earn some extra spending money and feel valuable again.


----------



## 911 (Oct 4, 2016)

I retired a few years ago at the age of 58. I was gone only a month when I received a call to come in and talk with a supervisor about a new position. I thought "what the heck." I went in and they offered me a job looking over cold cases. I had to turn that down because I knew that some of those cases may take a long time to complete, even with DNA, etc. So, instead, I took a job teaching at the Academy. What am I teaching? Interrogation.


----------



## Bobw235 (Oct 4, 2016)

While I'd like to be traveling right now, with my wife's ongoing health issue it's just not feasible, so this is a nice way to do something different and take my mind off politics for a few hours a day.



> So, instead, I took a job teaching at the Academy. What am I teaching? Interrogation.​



911, are you happy doing this? I assume you are.


----------



## Bobw235 (Dec 30, 2016)

So, here I am at the end of my three month gig with my former employer. An original plan to work 21-24 hours a week morphed into a nearly full-time job by the time December rolled around. The money was certainly welcome, the contact with the lawyers and folks on the Finance team was nice and I really enjoyed feeling valuable again. While today marks the end, I think it's probably going to move into a more limited role that will put a limit on my hours (no more than 29 in a month), and leave the door open for a similar role next year in the 4th quarter. The money I earned in the past three months will pretty much pay for my health insurance for next year.  That's huge! What I really appreciated was the compliments sent my way earlier today as I was about to sign off, saying it was nice to have me back. It meant a lot and was good for the ego.


----------

